# Multiple Water Changes Per Week With EI?



## Ben M (21 Nov 2010)

hi, i have been dosing EI now for quite a while, and am having great results with my plants. however, i'd like to do more than the 50% weekly water change. is it possible to do that without having to increase fert dosage, for example if i did 2 x 50% water changes per week?

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (21 Nov 2010)

Hi
Why would you like to do more than one per week.
hoggie


----------



## Ben M (21 Nov 2010)

hi, it's because my tank is quite heavily stocked, so i like to be sure it's clean. also, i'm trying to get my corys to spawn by doing lots of cool water changes, but i was worried it might mess up my EI.

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (21 Nov 2010)

Hi
If thats the case.
I would reduce your dosing by 50% and dose as normal if you would like to do 2 water changes per week.
Monitor your plants and see if there are significant changes over the coming weeks.
hoggie


----------



## Ben M (21 Nov 2010)

thanks, so do you reckon that the plants will suffer? and i dose NPK and trace daily 1 hour apart, so would i have 2 days rest instead of one (if i have a day of rest the day before each water change)?

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (21 Nov 2010)

Hi
Estimated Index is not a exact science so its a touch hit and miss at times.That's why we need to keep monitoring our plants they will tell you something is not quite correct.
Try a 2 day rest period first and see how they are.
Do you inject Co2?
hoggie


----------



## Ben M (21 Nov 2010)

Hi, i don't inject co2. I'm a bit confused now. Should i dose the same amount of ferts per day, but if i do my water changes on Sunday and Thursday nights, then rest on Saturday and Wednesday?

Cheers


----------



## CeeJay (21 Nov 2010)

Hi pest control


			
				pest control said:
			
		

> Hi, i don't inject co2.


If you don't inject CO2 you are probably way over the top with your dosing, if you are dosing EI levels.
So doing 2 water changes per week shouldn't have any effect on your plants whatsoever as they will have plenty of food available if you carry on dosing as you are


----------



## Ben M (22 Nov 2010)

thanks, i'll do that then.  

cheers


----------

